# Lgb 2018



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

There are a couple of 2018 items already announced by LGB.

First was the 2018 Club car, a DB car carryong logs, here:
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=8928

The second item was the 2018 LGB Museum car on the 50th anniversary of LGB, here:
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=8954

Then there are a lot of questions by LGB staff and executives if there would be interest in a brass RhB XRot rotary snowplow, which if actually produced would probably only be available late in 2018 or even 2019, and finally

Marklin bought the molds and tooling for the Brawa RhB Ge 4/5 steam loco, so that may be another surprise waiting in the wings.


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

What about something actually NEW for the North American market...or do they care...


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Fr.Fred said:


> What about something actually NEW for the North American market...or do they care...


I assume you mean models of North American prototypes - about half of the G-Scalers I know personally in the US and Canada run European type trains - mostly RhB and Harz.

But as far as North American type models are concerned - in 2017 and also in 2016, LGB published a 32-page catalog each year covering only US models.
So yes - I think they do care about the North American market.

The problem I think is that LGB tends to be more expensive than USA Trains for instance and money for new tooling is tight, so I wouldn't expect anything completely new that requires a lot of tooling.

But let's wait and see - Nurnberg Toy Fair is only about six weeks away and in 2017 the LGB New Items brochure was published in mid January, this would be less than four weeks from now.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting that 2018 is not just the year but the model number of the LGB mogul!! 2019 will be the same and 2020 is a stainz.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

"about half of the G-Scalers I know personally in the US and Canada run European type trains - mostly RhB and Harz."

About 5% of the G-scalers I know personally in the US run European type. I think your acquaintances are not the same as mine ha ha!

Point: For us guys in the US, we are still primarily interested in NA prototypes, and thus are looking for them from LGB, et. al.

Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Interestingly, the G-scalers in Europe that I know are also a roughly 50/50 split between North-American and European prototypes - they are constantly moaning that there are only a few stores in Europe that carry US models and end up buying the items mostly in the US.

As far as LGB and US prototypes are concerned, I wonder if Ron Gibson's departure from LGB will have a negative impact.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

My suspicion, Greg, is that you'll be waiting a long time for significant new tooling for N/A prototypes from MLGB. Their trend has been to limited production, "fully loaded" models at significantly higher cost. For example the latest 0-10-0 steam loco has decoder with sound, syncronized smoke including to the cylinders, but quite expensive. The second run of Allegras was basically the same unit as the first but they lost money on the initial run so they cranked the price way up. Looking back at the N/A market it's been a race to the bottom with Chinese production, with the result being Aristo gone and USA Trains--who knows...but not a lot of new stuff from them either. Most of my friends also run European trains, and I really like the recent MLGB offerings as I find their decoders excellent with good sound and tune-ability so I'm willing to pay the premium if the model is really good. Certainly their latest RhB cars are getting better all the time too with good detail and more variety.

As Knut says, though, lets wait and see because we know they're pulling out the stops on new 2018 models for the RhB, maybe they'll throw N/A a bone or two as well. I'd sure love a real SD40-2W...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You are not having MFX issues with the new decoders? There's a lot of people complaining about compatibility, issues with DCC systems programming them, forcing the decoders to DCC mode.

Yes, we have no choice to wait on MLGB, unfortunately.

Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I spoke to a German dealer a few days ago who was always very critical of the MLGB products, especially their performance in DCC and analog.
He tells me he was just blown away by the performance of the new 0-10-0 steam loco that just came out. Both DCC operation and operation in analog are top notch - he is pretty picky but could find absolutely nothing to complain about.
Mind you, at the price they are charging that model should be flawless.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> You are not having MFX issues with the new decoders? There's a lot of people complaining about compatibility, issues with DCC systems programming them, forcing the decoders to DCC mode.
> 
> Yes, we have no choice to wait on MLGB, unfortunately.
> 
> Greg


It took me a while to figure out their CV structure, and at first LGB didn’t understand it either, since it is so different then the Massoth decoders they were used to. Once the left hand talked to the right hand (Märklin with LGB) then it’s been much better and the documentation has improved a lot. I’ve never had problems programming, and as you say the early ones weren’t set up properly for analog. Again that was a programming issue at the factory but now they seem much better sorted. I’m very happy with the crisp clean sounds, and with some tuning they run incredibly smoothly and the syncronization is excellent. I’m using the Massoth system, and once I figured out that some sounds need to be set for latching, and others to momentary, I was off to the races...but this wasn’t documented anywhere. Another example was with the Allegras, where the decoder wouldn’t “release” the engine until the conductor whistle blew and the doors finished closing. Once you figure out what’s happening, it’s a fun feature, but until then...argh! 
They’re obviously learning from their mistakes, though, and each iteration gets better and better. I’m certainly looking forward to their new 2018 releases...

Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice to hear an update Keith, so many people hear the "first" story and then never update their "story" to handle progress or improvements.

Is there a good web site with tips for people?

Thanks, Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

For anyone interested in LGB.

The presentation of the new items for 2018 will take place at Landquart, Switzerland on Friday, January 12th.
There will be live video broadcasts and "real-time" posting on line - not sure yet if anyone will post in English; if anyone has more info on that, please share.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry for derailing your thread Knut, it's so rare someone over here understands the MFX decoders i got carried away.

Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

More LGB 2018 items being "leaked" ahead of Friday's official date.

The X-Rot rotary snowplow had been mentioned a few times before but this is the first time there is an LGB product number and price assigned to it.
Product number is 26605
Product is fully operational with 3 motors
All metal construction
Digital with sound and smoke
Planned availability: End of 2018


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Here’s a link to the new product brochure. Some interesting items!

http://streaming.maerklin.de/public-media/nh2018/EN_lgb_nh2018_Internet.pdf

Keith


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I wonder if LGB is going to publish a special 2018 US catalog like they did for 2016 and 2017.
With Ron Gibson gone, it will be interesting to see what, if anything, LGB will do specifically for the US market.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Interesting to see the rotary project resurrected! The original LGB owners planned to have it produced by Aster, but this never materialised beyond the (early) prototype. I wonder who is now going to produce it for Maerklin? Also, good to see the G 4/5 - I understand that Maerklin got hold of the Brawa injection moulds, so I guess it will be close in detail but more robust than the original Brawa? Or is this a development from scratch? In any case, most exciting to see Maerklin LGB catching up with where the original LGB was getting to, hopefully they will not stop here and from the next year we will start to see some genuinely new developments!! Maybe even something for the US market, probably not a K-27, but if they found a new manufactured of custom metal models, very interesting prototypes are possible. Hopefully they will be of the same top quality as Aster made. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

For those running H0 as well, or better H0m, Bemo also showed the Ge 4/4 II in the LGB 50th anniversary livery in scale of 1/87 with availability late February or early March 2018


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

A little disappointed in choice of plow but it is the classic after all. Personally much prefer 









Ed's Gartenbahn about a year and a half said they where working on a model of this one. 

https://www.facebook.com/1040382029...787566523875/1068787206523911/?type=3&theater

Marklin has a few new items in Gauge 1 as well. A beautiful T18 locomotive.
https://www.largescaletrainnews.com/pdf/maerklin/maerklin_new_items_2018.pdf
(page 166)


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I would have preferred that modern RhB rotary as well instead of the XRot.

Right now I don't see any mention of that RhB 95403 on Ed's website or shop.
I wonder if he didn't get enough pre-orders for it or if he trouble building the rotary section


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Lorna, I hope you are joking. A garage business like Ed's Garten Bahn could at most make a mockup prototype. For a metal model comparable with Aster built a completely different level of expertise and skill is required. I hope Maerklin found a suitable manufacturer. Building such a model is not an easy task - if they take things seriously that is. There is a bad example of course, and the first series of the limited edition models LGB commissioned from a garage builder in Germany are all shelf queens - completely useless... I hope Maerklin LGB will not repeat this mistake!! Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Zubi - Are you talking about the models Christian Höhne (Magnus) did for LGB?

And I don't think Lorna was thinking of Ed building product for LGB - just that the modern RhB snowblower more people would have wanted.
After all, Lokbauer had already manufactured the XRot twice in different time periods, both made of brass,and Dietz also had two production runs of the XRot, each with a cast frame and plastic housing - so do we really need yet another production run of that same model???


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Krs, yes, I am referring to these unfortunate models by Christian Höhne, they are beautiful models of beautiful prototypes, but they were built to be shelf queens only. On the other hand all the models which Aster build for LGB - first the legend of live steam, the Frank S and then all the limited edition electric models are super durable, and look great too. When making limited edition models it is best to commission a live steam manufacturer to do the job, even if the models are going to be electric powered. This is because live steam builders use much more robust materials and technology. So for example Accucraft would be able to make very good limited edition models for LGB. Remember, they are now producing for Aster - although we still need to wait to see how the first model and kits are received by the live steam public. As for the choice of the prototype, as I mentioned to you earlier, this choice and the prototyping work was already done over 10 years ago with Aster. The big question is what will be the next limited edition - if there will be one - but that depends on the quality and therefore on the reception of the currently announced Xrot. Maerklin is not shy of producing prototypes which other smaller makes do/did, look at the IK, VIK (both previously released by Accucraft) or even the just announced DR roller car sets (previously introduced by Train Line 45). Maerklin LGB seems to like the idea of model wars for some reason, rather than getting out some genuinely original prototypes. Still, I am glad to see the G 4/5 resurrected - hopefully it will be built to LGB standards of durability and robustness. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh please do not get me wrong. Ed's could not make to the same standards just that it appeared that Ed's was looking at the more modern Xrot. As KRS mentioned there have been several models of the Xrot Bernia steam. I happen to like the more modern one.

No idea what happened to the Ed's version. My guess is the blower part is pretty complicated and that may have hampered things. 

Well maybe LGB/Marklin will maybe consider the more modern version at some point.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

If that rotary is unable to toss some snow like the prototype or scratchbuilts, the likely pricepoint would not be worth (even) considering for this rwy ! It is an eye-catcher, though.


"..._wonder if LGB is going to publish a special 2018 US catalog like they did for 2016 and 2017.
With Ron Gibson gone, it will be interesting to see what, if anything, LGB will do specifically for the US market..._."


Considering so many continue to mention a soft us marketplace, LGB/marklin would be smart to consolidate into a NorthAmerican catalog and product line, Mexico included ! 

doug c


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Doug C said:


> If that rotary is unable to toss some snow like the prototype or scratchbuilts, the likely pricepoint would not be worth (even) considering for this rwy ! It is an eye-catcher, though.


Well.........

LGB trains are still classified as "Toys" and therefore have to meet all regulations regarding toys.
When you see some of these scratch-built XRot rotaries out actually clearing real snow, you sure don't want to get your fingers anywhere near the rotary blades while they are operating.
So the XRot that LGB is offering as a 2018 item has soft plastic rotary blades and a slip coupling - if you stick your fingers in nothing really bad will happen.

And if you still want one of those rotary snowplows, you have to put your order in NOW.
The production run is limited and as of a couple of days ago, almost all units have already been sold.

Knut

PS: This almost reads as if I'm an LGB salesman - but let me assure you, I have no relationship with LGB or Märklin any any capacity whatsoever.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"...._you sure don't want to get your fingers anywhere near the rotary blades while they are operating.._."

People that wear floppies or just bare feet, when mowing the lawn !



Nah you're not a salesman IMHO, just someone else taking the time to share the knowledge !!! 


doug c


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Folks;

I also suspect that the rotary blades would have to be more robust (and hence, less to scale appearance) to handle real 1:1 snow. Most modelers who really wanted to throw snow would have to make that kind of compromise. Oh, and it would take a sizable motor to power that blade. At least one of the working rotaries I have seen had some fairly hefty gel cells in the carbody and tender.

I learned the hard way that the laws of physics don't scale down very well. Bought a whistle for my live steam Regner DeWinton The whistle was about the same size as my pinkie finger, and was intended to be concealed as an air tank.. Installed the whistle, built up steam, started chugging away. Blew a grade crossing signal (two longs, a short, and an extended long), and immediately ran out of steam! Sold the whistle to someone with a bigger boilered locomotive at a summer steam up.









It is fun to dream about, though.

Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

They are gradually pushing the LGB loco pricing into thier exhisting gauge 1 pricing. Nice looking stuff, will stick with my older German production LGB. Just wish someone would do some Harz railway stations that are not custom builds with the price to go with them. Really supprised with LGB's support of the Harz and RhB, that Piko or Pola never did some correct stations and such for those railways. Mike the Aspie


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

many of the laws of physics scale well, but sound is different, you cannot scale frequency... although perhaps if we were all 1:32 then higher frequencies would sound lower, i.e. a scale size whistle would be fine to use since we were 32 times smaller...

Also, the volume might scale differently... we want to hear the whistle from 20 feet, that's a bit further in scale...

Anyway, sound does not seem to scale like mass and dimensions.

Greg


----------

